# Tell Me I didn't just brick my device



## cbalt (Feb 11, 2012)

I flashed http://android.clocktowergaming.com/mesmerize/USCC_EH09_root.zip with Odin to my US cellular mesmerize that had EI20 on it wanting to flash to a prerooted rom and flash a kernel with CWM and flash ICS. Odin said pass and then I go to turn on the phone and get nothing at all, even when plugged into the charger. Any advice anyone?


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/page__view__getnewpost

Going back to stock should fix your phone


----------



## cbalt (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't get it to turn on AT ALL, I have a jig at home somewhere and will be looking for it when I get home. I have an I897 which is mine and I flash daily, this was a phone I got for the GF. I have never had a phone not come back on though, I am assuming I bricked it since I get nothing with a different battery, trying the combo buttons for recovery, trying volume down and then the power cord for download mode.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

cbalt said:


> I can't get it to turn on AT ALL, I have a jig at home somewhere and will be looking for it when I get home. I have an I897 which is mine and I flash daily, this was a phone I got for the GF. I have never had a phone not come back on though, I am assuming I bricked it since I get nothing with a different battery, trying the combo buttons for recovery, trying volume down and then the power cord for download mode.


So you can't even get it to go into download mode (plug the USB charger into computer, open Odin & hold the down volume button while plugging the other end of the USB charger into your phone)?
If not, then I really don't know what else to do, sorry
By the way, just for FYIs: the root package you flashed to it is for EH09, whereas, like you said, your on EI20, um...
...HELLO!?


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

well damn...this sounds pretty bad homie...i had this same issue with my homies captivate...it was brick city for it...if it goes into download mode, then your fine...if it wont, try your jig...if that dont work...you sir, are boned...may be able to take it apart and try the unbrickable mod on it to save it?


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

This is what you want for rooted EI20 ROM:

http://rootzwiki.com...tockrom-rooted/
(put this on the root of your sdcard & flash this in CWM4: turn off phone, hold volume up, down & power button at the same time, when the Samsung logo comes up let go of power & keep holding the volume up & down until you get to the CWM screen, do a complete wipe (wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition & go to advanced & wipe dalvik cache), go back, install zip from sdcard, choose zip from sdcard, then just navigate to the EI20.zip & flash)

This is the EI20 radio:

http://rootzwiki.com...rs/page__st__20
(you need a torrent downloader for this, after downloading, put the modem.bin in the phone part of Odin & flash)

This is IF you can get the phone working again.


----------



## cbalt (Feb 11, 2012)

Jig didn't work and typically when it comes with a pit file it's to return it to stock. I figured I was downgrading the firmware to 2.3.4 USCC since that is what uscc has on there website as the latest. Now after opening up the tar I see it wasn't a full ROM. Guess it's time to open the phone up later this next week if I can't get it to come on by then, I'm going to try a couple other things first.


----------



## Joe (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you take the battey out when attempting to put it in download mode?


----------



## cbalt (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah....I finally got it back to stock after screwing with it and multiple battery pulls and a couple battery swaps and pulls. I put the jig in while hitting some random buttons and it luckily came on to the download screen and I was so glad. I didn't even take a chance and plugged it in and odined back to ei20, bone stock, now tomorrow it's time for some flashing, overclocking and undervolting like I have on my i897.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

personally, i've had issues trying to load up one of those pre-rooted stock roms for the mesmerize. had a similar issue, odin said i was good however when i went to boot it up, nothing. couldn't get into recovery either and getting into download mode first attempt or two. that was the last time i tried a pre-rooted one.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

you didnt just brick your device


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> personally, i've had issues trying to load up one of those pre-rooted stock roms for the mesmerize. had a similar issue, odin said i was good however when i went to boot it up, nothing. couldn't get into recovery either and getting into download mode first attempt or two. that was the last time i tried a pre-rooted one.


I'm not sure if this was meant towards the links I posted or not but my Mesmerize (USCC SCH-I500) came, as bought from USCC, with EH09 bought & activated on 10/14/11 with a manufacturing date: 9/2011 so, I don't know for sure if I would qualify for the update to EI20 or not but BOTH of those links have worked for me to upgrade both from stock EH09 to rooted stock EI20 w/ or w/out the EI20 modem, they both worked fine for me.
Going from stock EH09 to the pre-rooted EI20 ROM, well, like it says, pre-rooted, it rooted a non-rooted ROM for me & had all the gapps as well, all working, for that matter, either way, it works fine.


----------

